# NAS mit Passwort schützen



## 73nici (18. Juli 2017)

*NAS mit Passwort schützen*

Zu aller erst hoffe ich mal, dass ich meine Frage richtig "platziert" habe. 
Wir haben uns gestern ein neues NAS geholt und meine Frage, wie kann ich manchen
Benutzern Zugriff erteilen und manchen nicht. Tut mir leid wenn ich hier so eine blöde Frage stellen muss,
weiß aber echt nicht weiter.

Besitzen ein Synology DS216j


----------



## Thaurial (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: NAS mit Passwort schützen*



73nici schrieb:


> Zu aller erst hoffe ich mal, dass ich meine Frage richtig "platziert" habe.
> Wir haben uns gestern ein neues NAS geholt und meine Frage, wie kann ich manchen
> Benutzern Zugriff erteilen und manchen nicht. Tut mir leid wenn ich hier so eine blöde Frage stellen muss,
> weiß aber echt nicht weiter.
> ...



Handbuch lesen hilft da ungemein.

Die Synology NAS haben alle eine Benutzerverwaltung. Dort einfach einen User mit separatem Passwort einrichten und fertig is die Geschichte. 

Es kommt auch etwas daran was Du mit Zugriff meinst..


----------



## 73nici (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: NAS mit Passwort schützen*

Bei uns im WLAN sind ein paar mehr Leute angemeldet, weswegen ich nur bestimmten Leuten Zugriff auf die Dateien (Musik,Filme....) geben möchte.


----------



## Thaurial (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: NAS mit Passwort schützen*



73nici schrieb:


> Bei uns im WLAN sind ein paar mehr Leute angemeldet, weswegen ich nur bestimmten Leuten Zugriff auf die Dateien (Musik,Filme....) geben möchte.



Schau mal hier, ab Kapitel 9 wirds interessant. Lass Dich nicht von den Verzeichnisdiensten ablenken. Die lokalen Benutzer und Gruppen sind vermutlich interessant für Dich.

https://global.download.synology.co...uide/DSM/6.1/Syno_UsersGuide_NAServer_deu.pdf


----------



## 9maddin9 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: NAS mit Passwort schützen*

Falls du nicht weiter kommst oder dich mehr mit dem Thema Synology, geb in YouTube iDomix ein. Er hat viele Videos zur DS Oberfläche und erklärt das Einrichten von Anfang an.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

